# For Don, Inlays



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Don

This should help, it's from the guys at RWS ( Bob & Rick) 

How To inlay with a 1/4" dia. router bit ,the 1/4" bit will help speed up the job...and less of a chance of breaking the bit unlike the carb. 1/8" bits...remember you are only using the tip of the bit...and if you hit the stock to hard when you are going sideways it will brake the 1/8" bit in heart beat...
(when your plowing out the cavity ) 


The procedure for inlay work is very simple if a few important details are taken care of before you start.
1) your router bit must be in the center of the router guide;
2) the wall thickness of the inlay bushing must be the same as the diameter of the bit;
3) use the exact same pattern when making the inlay cavity and the plug.
4) you can make your own patterns they can be anything you want them to be, just as long you use the same one for inlay and the cavity (the hole they fit into) they should be as clean as you can make them but it will copy it to a Tee..so the lnlay will just drop/pop in...

see the how-to below plus the tools you will need...on the 2nd url link below.

http://www.routerworkshop.com/inlays112.html

http://us.oak-park.com/catalogue.html?list=BG-ILPT-
==========
========== ▼

Don ,,,just a small Note,, if your router can't take on the 1 1/2 brass guides you can get one from Oak-Park or you can make your own, with a 1 1/2" and 1 3/4" Forester bits .

ONE more tip ,,, when you have the inlay cut out and the cavity cleaned out get some fishing line and put it across the cavity then press the inlay part in to the socket (BUT NOT ALL THE WAY ) and check it for the fit,,,,many forget this step and once the inlay is in the socket it can be hard to get it out without some help form the fishing line...use two lines one at the top end of the inlay and one at the bottom of the inlay with some tape to help hold them down in place...


7" Base plates ▼
http://us.oak-park.com/catalogue.html?list=BP-7BP-
==========


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Thanks BJ, I am going to add the 1/4 inlay kit to my arsenal!

Corey


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Corey,,, you'er welcome 

How was your trip ?  

I know you have a lathe ,,and you must have some HARD maple around , you can make your own 1/4" inlay setup, Use a standard 7/16" OD brass guide, then make a ring out of Maple that's 7/16" ID and .937 OD and then cut it off at 1/4" long then drill and tap it out on the side to take on a a 6-32 Allen set screw...then maple will hold the threads for the set screw...it will act like a locking device for the set screw..

mike the brass guide you have they are all not made all the same, what every it is add a .500 to it and that will be the ring OD size you will need to have...BUT it must be dead on.... with in .005  when you make it..

I used Alum. to make one but I have a metal lathe...


Below you will see some snapshots how to make a inlay set for the 1/4" bit.

=============




challagan said:


> Thanks BJ, I am going to add the 1/4 inlay kit to my arsenal!
> 
> Corey


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Wow, BJ you have been a busy boy making patterns and the like. I have a 7/16 PC guide, what if I just buy the 1/4 bushing from OP, it would work shouldn't it? I like the idea of using the 1/4 for inlays as it will be quicker and easier to hog out the area. 

Corey


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Corey

I made the inlay patterns about 2 years ago, they have been hanging on the wall with the other jigs,, 

The ring from Oak-Park should work just fine,,you may also want to get the brass centering pin and the brass guide for it...
As you know the guide must be dead on center at setup..

http://us.oak-park.com/catalogue.html?list=BG-BGID-&product=CR043
=============



challagan said:


> Wow, BJ you have been a busy boy making patterns and the like. I have a 7/16 PC guide, what if I just buy the 1/4 bushing from OP, it would work shouldn't it? I like the idea of using the 1/4 for inlays as it will be quicker and easier to hog out the area.
> 
> Corey


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Corey
> 
> I made the inlay patterns about 2 years ago, they have been hanging on the wall with the other jigs,,
> 
> ...


Good and I got the centering pin etc. when I bought that 7 inch OP plate for the Colt to attach to so should be set up then. 

Corey


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

challagan said:


> Good and I got the centering pin etc. when I bought that 7 inch OP plate for the Colt to attach to so should be set up then.
> 
> Corey


Bj., only a specialist tool store could possibly have more template guides than you, I'm not even going to attempt to keep up with you. Do please forgive me for re-working you're photograph, I thought that there might be a prize for finding today's hidden mistake! In any case it's you're fault, you told me about paint.com and how to use it!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks Harry

Sometimes I tell to much 

I did go back and rework the snapshot,,,, I do from time to time get words backwards I think it comes from wanting to read the last page in a book 1st.


----------



## Doyle (Mar 20, 2007)

BJ, Doyle here.
When using Paint for wording, lines etc.
HOW do you put the arrow point at the end of the line?
I have not posted as much as I would like ---BUT I have
found many interesting posts. I would like to post some photos
of my kitchen doors that I finished but, I havent fig out how.
Take care
Doyle


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Doyle

arrow tool in Paint.net ,the arrow tool will only show up when you have the line tool clicked or to say when you are using the line tool, see the style menu at the top.. 

NOTE**** when you use the arrow tool the file gets alot bigger in size..


HELP,,,the videos will show you how to post your pictures on the forum.
http://www.routerforums.com/help.php

see below..



============


Doyle said:


> BJ, Doyle here.
> When using Paint for wording, lines etc.
> HOW do you put the arrow point at the end of the line?
> I have not posted as much as I would like ---BUT I have
> ...


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

Doyle said:


> BJ, Doyle here.
> When using Paint for wording, lines etc.
> HOW do you put the arrow point at the end of the line?
> I have not posted as much as I would like ---BUT I have
> ...


I use the Line function... Draw the line, then draw smaller lines for the arrowheads... You'll get the hang of it... just play with it...

I use the Narrowest line I can use...


----------



## Doyle (Mar 20, 2007)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Doyle
> 
> arrow tool in Paint.net ,the arrow tool will only show up when you have the line tool clicked or to say when you are using the line tool, see the style menu at the top..
> 
> ...


Thanks BJ You guys are the BEST
When I get the hang of it I will post pictures of my shop also.
Thanks
Doyle


----------



## Doyle (Mar 20, 2007)

Joe Lyddon said:


> I use the Line function... Draw the line, then draw smaller lines for the arrowheads... You'll get the hang of it... just play with it...
> 
> I use the Narrowest line I can use...


Thanks Joe 
I will give it a good try.
I am finding that I spend toooo much time looking at every thing I can on the forums - learn allot.
Take care
Doyle


----------

